# Speaker setup 5.1 for Onkyo NR616. Mainly for Music



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

A friend of mine has asked me advice for his 5.1 home theater setup to match an onkyo NR616. The purpose will be 80% Music 20% Movies. His Budget is around $1200. As usual, Of course, i'd like to hear your suggestions first. 
- Place volume is almost 2000 cu. Ft.
- For aesthetical issues towers are not an option, maybe on wall speakers or bookshelf?
- I read here a sealed subwoofer would be better for music, but What model/brand are recommended?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You should get several good recommendations here at the Shack. I personally recommend an SVS system. http://www.svsound.com/systems


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with these Klipsch Icon WF-35 from Newegg ($1500 MSRP) that are available for $700 a pair and there is also an $80 Promotional Code. I believe this is per speaker which would take it down to $540 a pair.

I would use those for Mains and Surrounds and add the matching WC-24 Center Channel for $249 ($500 MSRP) and this Klipsch Reference RW-12d is 70% off retailing for $1000 and available for $1000.

The total would be $1628. The MSRP is $4500 and would sound fantastic. Especially for the money.
Here are the links: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780085
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Since you/friend do not want towers - and desire mainly music >
Look at the NHT Classic Two package
http://www.nhthifi.com/NHT-Classic-Two-5-1-Surround-System-Package?sc=12&category=3830

They also have the Absolute Zero package
http://www.nhthifi.com/Home-Theater-Absolute-Zero-5-1?sc=12&category=3830

Also, you will qualify for two $100 gift cards
http://www.nhthifi.com/


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll stick with my usual PSB speaker/HSU sub recommendation.
This combo would be great for $1500 if he can expand his budget a bit. If he can't afford all at once, he could buy just the front 3 speakers and the sub first, then buy the rear surround speakers later.

....PSB IMAGE SERIES MAIN/SURROUND SPEAKERS:
----'Image B6 bookshelf' (3 of these for the Left, Center, Right speakers). To save money you can buy 2 from this site that sells B-stock ($439/pr) (the Image speakers are near the bottom left of the web page) http://www.saturdayaudio.com/picturepages/psb_bstock.htm .
Then you can buy a single B6 speaker (for the center speaker) from this site ($275/ea) http://www.listenup.com/PSB+IMAGE+B6-p-IMAGEB6-p-.html .
(They do make and sell a special horizontal "center" speaker to go with the Image B6's but these "center" speakers rarely sound the same as the main L&R speakers, so I always suggest buying 3 of the exact same model for the front 3 speakers.)

----'Image B4 compact bookshelf' (2 of these for the surround speakers).To save money you can buy these from the site that sells the B-stock ($264/pr) (these B4's are directly under the B6's at the bottom of the web page) http://www.saturdayaudio.com/picturepages/psb_bstock.htm .

....HSU SUBWOOFER:
----HSU VTF-2mk4 ($550) http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html .


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would go with these Klipsch Icon WF-35 from Newegg ($1500 MSRP) that are available for $700 a pair and there is also an $80 Promotional Code. I believe this is per speaker which would take it down to $540 a pair.
> 
> I would use those for Mains and Surrounds and add the matching WC-24 Center Channel for $249 ($500 MSRP) and this Klipsch Reference RW-12d is 70% off retailing for $1000 and available for $1000.
> ...


Thanks for your comments, I took a depth look to this Klipsh sub, and compared it to others brands suggested here (SVS, NHT, HSU) and for its features/price I think it's a very good choice to shake a place this big, that actually it's almost 3000cu ft after we re-measured.

About the speakers, I read on some websites, especially from buyers feeback, that klipsch sound is so focused to high freq., that sometimes it feels annoying, thanks to its horn design. Do you think this is good for music listening in general, or shoul I go for a more natural (read Flat) sound, as NHT speakers claim to be?


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

gdstupak said:


> I'll stick with my usual PSB speaker/HSU sub recommendation.
> This combo would be great for $1500 if he can expand his budget a bit. If he can't afford all at once, he could buy just the front 3 speakers and the sub first, then buy the rear surround speakers later.
> 
> ....PSB IMAGE SERIES MAIN/SURROUND SPEAKERS:
> ...


I liked these Image B6, but I'm concerned for what you said about the center, cause for me it's important the LCR speakers sound equal, with the same timbre as experts say. And when playing movies, I would not expect this B6 to handle as well as a typical center will do. Am i right?

What do you think about going with the same type of speakers for front and sourrounds when the main purpose is music, I said it because a lot of people set the amp. in multichannel stereo, so it's better that all speakers can handle the same power?

What other combo would you recommend?



> ....HSU SUBWOOFER:
> ----HSU VTF-2mk4 ($550) http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html .


I know HSU is an Authority in Subs, but for music purposes, I've been adviced to better go with a Sealed Sub, since it gives a more precise sound.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

What do you think about these boston acoustics A25 for both front and surrounds ? It'll sum up $600

To match these, this should be the appropiate boston center speaker, it's $250

That would be a total of $850 in speakers, plus the Klipsh RW-12d ($300 at newegg)... Do you agree it's a good setup for this budget, and for a desire mainly in music listening with a room volume of 3000cu ft?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sonixpc said:


> Thanks for your comments, I took a depth look to this Klipsh sub, and compared it to others brands suggested here (SVS, NHT, HSU) and for its features/price I think it's a very good choice to shake a place this big, that actually it's almost 3000cu ft after we re-measured.
> 
> About the speakers, I read on some websites, especially from buyers feeback, that klipsch sound is so focused to high freq., that sometimes it feels annoying, thanks to its horn design. Do you think this is good for music listening in general, or shoul I go for a more natural (read Flat) sound, as NHT speakers claim to be?


Hello,
I definitely fall into the PSB camp 99 times out of 100 and have both owned them and recommended them countless times. However, I had a friend who lives on the other side of the Island from me who had a big space to fill and while obscenely wealthy wanted to spend the bare minimum.

I put together his HT with the Klipsch Icons for both Mains and Surrounds and was absolutely floored at just how good they sounded. I do think with a Horn Loaded Design that having lots of soft furnishing and ideally Room Treatments helps to take the edge off. However, I thought they sounded quite good for Music and amazing for HT.

In addition, these are $1500 Speakers with a very nice finish that are being blown out for almost $1000 off. The Subwoofer is rarely sold for that little. I have seen it offered on Newegg for that price maybe two other times.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

sonixpc said:


> I liked these Image B6, but I'm concerned for what you said about the center, cause for me it's important the LCR speakers sound equal, with the same timbre as experts say. And when playing movies, I would not expect this B6 to handle as well as a typical center will do. Am i right?


If a speaker can handle being a main left/right speaker, why do you think it may not be able to handle the duties of a center speaker?
And my comment about the center speaker wasn't a specific comment for this PSB system, it was a general comment about almost all center speakers that have a different cabinet shape, different cabinet volume, different driver layout, different driver sizes. All those differences add up to 'different sound.'

I will echo Jungle Jack's hesitation because bigger floorstanding speakers usually can fill a big space better than bookshelf speakers. But, personally I just don't care for the sound of most Klipsch, although I admit to never hearing the Icons.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sonixpc said:


> What do you think about these boston acoustics A25 for both front and surrounds ? It'll sum up $600
> 
> To match these, this should be the appropiate boston center speaker, it's $250
> 
> That would be a total of $850 in speakers, plus the Klipsh RW-12d ($300 at newegg)... Do you agree it's a good setup for this budget, and for a desire mainly in music listening with a room volume of 3000cu ft?


Boston is also a good choice - however for mainly music, I would for sure, skip that Klipsch subwoofer. 

PSB is also a nice option


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought more about the room size. 3000 cuft isn't too big for good big bookshelf speakers, which is what you wanted anyway.
Give a few more room measurements (they don't need to be exact if you don't know, just close numbers).
What are the dimensions of the room?
How far is the listening position from the speakers?
How far is the couch away from the wall behind it?

As far as wanting a sealed sub, if you read the HSU link, you will see that this sub has ports that can be plugged to create a sealed sub, so this one gives you the best of both worlds. HSU subs are very high quality when it comes to sound, they will not disappoint. 
I also prefer sealed subs.

Another note about center speakers.
Center speakers are not designed differently because they need to handle different sound than their left/right counterparts, they are shaped differently (horizontally) because most people don't have enough room under/over their displays to house a vertical speaker. Also, the horizontal arrangement of drivers helps to spread out the sound over a greater horizontal angle. But of course, these cause a difference in sound. 
So for proper sound integration, you want the exact same speaker for left/center/right.
Somewhere in this forum there is a list of photos showing professional studios using left/center/right speakers that are the same.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I definitely fall into the PSB camp 99 times out of 100 and have both owned them and recommended them countless times. However, I had a friend who lives on the other side of the Island from me who had a big space to fill and while obscenely wealthy wanted to spend the bare minimum.
> 
> I put together his HT with the Klipsch Icons for both Mains and Surrounds and was absolutely floored at just how good they sounded. I do think with a Horn Loaded Design that having lots of soft furnishing and ideally Room Treatments helps to take the edge off. However, I thought they sounded quite good for Music and amazing for HT.
> ...



Ok, I see your points and trust your knowledge as well. In case we decide for the PBS Image B6, Is a good idea to purchase the same for speaker for the 5.1 setup?, this would cost around $1100, so maybe we can spend $300 as much for the sub, For this price and again, for music purpose, do you approve the Klipsch RW12d (299$ at newegg)?

Remember that klipsch icon are not an option, because these are towers, and his wife wont allow'em. We're going to audition klipsch, So which bookshelf from klipsch are the equivalent in sound to PBS image B6?

How about boston accoustics, or polk audio bookfshelf?, i can get a nice discount with a local distributor.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the PSB's and the Klipsch Subwoofer then. That Klipsch is going to be tough to beat for the money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never heard any Klipsch sub, so I would trust JJ's recommendation on this one.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

DefTech prosub1000 studio monitor fronts with promon1000 rear and pro center 1000 center.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> I've never heard any Klipsch sub, so I would trust JJ's recommendation on this one.


Hello,
While I greatly prefer HSU, SVS, Epik, Seaton, and others, this Klipsch retails for $1000 and is a quality Subwoofer at an insane price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I would go for several cheaper subs over one nice one. BIC are generally well regarded for a cheap sub. A nice review vs. a far more expensive one can be found here: http://forum.recordingreview.com/content/subwoofers-150-vs-1-850-no-holds-barred-374/

As far as cheaper satellites that hold their own, I'd probably go with a Behringer or Infinity option. Maybe even KEF... Don't forget to budget for speaker stands and/or mounting brackets.

Dan


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Tonto said:


> You should get several good recommendations here at the Shack. I personally recommend an SVS system. http://www.svsound.com/systems


I wonder why nobody has talked about this SVS 5.0 System ? for $349 it sound like a steal for me. Many of you here recommend SVS sub's above everything, do they make speakers as well as theirs subs?


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

SVS for $349?!?!?! I'd bet it's well worth it. Interesting.

Dan


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I have never heard any of the SVS bookshelf speakers but this is what I have read several times.

The good.....Very good build quality. Very good sounding speakers for the money. Very good for movies (dialogue is presented very well). The sound is not fatiguing at all (you can listen at very loud levels for long periods of time).

The bad (and these are the reasons I would never buy them myself).....They do not have very high fidelity. Do not reproduce a great amount of detail. Not highly accurate, they soften the sound (if listening to a recording that is harsh sounding, these speakers will cover that up). 

So if you want cheaper speakers (cheap as in price) that sound very good, but color the sound, these will work.
If you want speakers that reproduce sound accurately with high amounts of fidelity, buy something else (such as PSB's).


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are a few reviews of PSB's:

This review uses a set of the PSB Image series. It uses the big floor standing speakers for the fronts, and the smaller Image B6's for the rears. Although this doesn't give any direct review on the smaller B6's, it is a good reflection on the fidelity of the Image series...
http://www.hometheater.com/content/psb-image-t6-speaker-system

This is a set of their smaller mini bookshelf PSB Imagine speakers as a set. Notice how they chose to use a speaker for the center channel that is the exact same model as the main speakers (they are not using a different horizontal center speaker)...
http://www.hometheater.com/content/psb-imagine-mini-speaker-system

This is regarding center speakers. It mentions an Image B6 might make a good center speaker if you have room for it....
http://www.hometheater.com/content/psb-image-marantz-avr

Stereophile review of Image B6...
http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/psb_image_b6_loudspeaker/index.html

CNet top 10 speakers....
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-20016275-47.html

I hope this isn't too overbearing. Myself, I love reading this stuff and can never get too much info when I am planning a purchase. Other people hate to read the info and just want to be told what to get.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> Here are a few reviews of PSB's:


Are you trying to give us the impression, that you like PSB?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sonixpc said:


> I wonder why nobody has talked about this SVS 5.0 System ? for $349 it sound like a steal for me. Many of you here recommend SVS sub's above everything, do they make speakers as well as theirs subs?


Hello,
I have recommended that 5.0 system probably a half dozen times in the past 20 HT Recommendations. It is just with a $1500 budget, it opened up some different options. I still think the SBS-02/SCS-02 combo is awesome.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> Are you trying to give us the impression, that you like PSB?


Yes, for this situation. The OP is asking questions and I am providing info to answer those questions.

If they would have been asking about a different situation I would have given info regarding different systems (i.e. SVS, Pioneer, etc.).


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

The measurements on the PSB are fantastic. I can't help but think those would produce years of happy ears. Behringer and infinity may look better fiscally, but they don't look better physically or physicsly. 

Dan


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

gdstupak said:


> Here are a few reviews of PSB's:
> 
> This review uses a set of the PSB Image series. It uses the big floor standing speakers for the fronts, and the smaller Image B6's for the rears. Although this doesn't give any direct review on the smaller B6's, it is a good reflection on the fidelity of the Image series...
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/psb-image-t6-speaker-system
> ...


Thanks, I like to make informed decisions, and reading expert and user reviews is how one shape its knowledge. I can see everywhere how good everyone talk about PSB.

My friend has finally the cash to purchase everything this week, he is now between this PSB Image B6 setup, but the budget ($900) will only allow for three of this, LCR. Plus the klipsch Rw12d, or NHT B10d subs ($400 top for this). 

and maybe another two options, i'd be glad you comment

- Polk RTI A3 (Online $349 / Pair) for Fronts and surrounds + Polk Csi A4 Center ($249)= Total $950 with one of the above mentioned subs.
- Definitive 5.1 system Procinema1000 for $1295


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sonixpc said:


> My friend has finally the cash to purchase everything this week, he is now between this PSB Image B6 setup, but the budget ($900) will only allow for three of this, LCR. Plus the klipsch Rw12d, or NHT B10d subs ($400 top for this).
> 
> and maybe another two options, i'd be glad you comment
> 
> ...


One can always build in sections.

I consider Polk to be somewhat un-natural and artificial sounding, on the music side.
PSB is better, also I would pick NHT and Boston A26 over the Polk and the Definitive 
ProCinema speakers.

As far as the subs, your friend's call - I would lean towards NHT for a lot of music listening.

Good Luck!


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, walking through some stores, We saw (but couldn't listen unfortunately), the Definitive BP-8060ST, as you may know these towers have a 10" active subwoofer (300Watts) and apparently very good bipolar speakers. We fell in love with this solution because separate subs wont be needed. So With just two towers ($2000 total, yes, my friend now is willing to pay this much) we'll have a very good stereo system, i'd say a 2.2 system in fact, that for music is supposed to give a huge room filling and very precise/clean sound.

What do you guys think about them?
Any online store where we can find a better deal?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Good reviews for those Definitive's...
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/ar...-technology-bipolar-supertower-speaker-system


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sonixpc said:


> Hi, walking through some stores, We saw (but couldn't listen unfortunately), the Definitive BP-8060ST, as you may know these towers have a 10" active subwoofer (300Watts) and apparently very good bipolar speakers. We fell in love with this solution because separate subs wont be needed. So With just two towers ($2000 total, yes, my friend now is willing to pay this much) we'll have a very good stereo system, i'd say a 2.2 system in fact, that for music is supposed to give a huge room filling and very precise/clean sound.
> 
> What do you guys think about them?
> Any online store where we can find a better deal?


Hello,
Definitive makes some really nice speakers. For $2000, I would go with the Focal's being offered at Accessories4less and a HSU Research VTF-3.

The Focal package consists of a pair of Chorus 814v Floorstanding Speakers and the matching CC814v. These models are identical to the Chorus 716v and Chorus CC, but were made specifically for the now defunct Sound Advice. (part of Tweeter and HiFi Buys chain) The big difference is that they are finished in a Piano Black Finish that is really nice.

The 814v's retail for $1799 and are normally sold at AC4L for $879 a pair and the CC814v retails for $599 and is normally sold for $399 there. Currently you can get all three for $999.
Here is a link for the towers:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...loorstanding-Speakers-Gloss-Black-Pair/1.html
And CC:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Dual-6-Center-Speaker-Gloss-Black-Each/1.html

The HSU Research VTF-3 is currently available for $649 which is an astounding price. This is an amazing Subwoofer and the bass produced will honestly crush the Def Techs. In addition, more often than not, the best place acoustically for loudspeakers is seldom the best place for subwoofers.

This leaves $349 which can easily be applied to a pair of Surrounds and then you guys would have an amazing sounding 5.1 speaker array. Focal makes some of the finest speakers in the world and are rarely available for any sort of discount. In addition, the price for the VTF-3 is simply ridiculous for the price. These are Black Friday prices so especially the HSU pricing will not be available for long.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^This^^^


----------

